# One week in...



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

First experiences...

We moved into our house near Iznajar a week ago (although I'm currently back in the UK for a few days) and so far, even though getting things set up has been exhausting, we have loved every minute of it. When we arrived last Sunday, the previous owner had left the bed made up for us and a bottle of cava in the fridge. Such a thoughtful thing to do! An hour or so after our arrival, a friend of mine who lives close by dropped in with a bag of goodies, including essentials like milk, bread, beer, local honey, wine and beer. One of our neighbours gave us some firelighters so we could light one of the wood burners. 

A couple of days later we went to the bar up the road to introduce ourselves as this is where we have to collect our post. It was closed when we arrived but as we stood there a man came out of the house next door and took us into the bar to get us to write down our names. He said that even though they only open in the evenings at the moment because everyone is involved in the olive harvest, if we needed anything, we knew where they were.

When we first found the house, a few metres down by the side of the road we noticed a 'dust circle' about 10 metres in diameter that didn't seem to have any function that we could think of. I peered at it on Google Earth wondering what it could be. Just before sunset one evening, I heard a horse close by and looked over to where the circle is and saw a man riding the horse round and round the circle. I'm not a horsey person so know nothing of these things but I wonder if anyone else has seen anything like that anywhere else?

We've now had a trailer load of wood delivered, bought a ton of towels in Yorkshire Linen, new crockery, cutlery, pots, pans and a rug from Ikea, various tools and random bits and pieces from Leroy Merlin.

We're making friends in the area and already have an invitation to lunch on New Years Day.

We have a view along the valley and the sun sets at the bottom of the 'V'. It's such a beautiful sight!

I can't wait to get back there again on Tuesday. It feels like home already!


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds like great first week.

Lake iznajar is pretty low about 42 percent full but has just turned and will certainly start filling with the rain we are getting now and over the next few days. Had a power cut last night for just over 60 minutes. Tis the season for standby candles/torches.

We used to have our mail delivered to the bar too. Three tables. One for latest delivery , one for older stuff up to say three months. Then a third table had a mountain of older unclaimed stuff. Some wasnt even for our village. No privacy. You could see people sifting through the latest delivery to guess what people were getting. The barman even used to sign for certified post, unbidden , for us! We have a box in a casita now. Progress.

Radio Iznajar regularly advertises the stuff that the ayuntamiento are laying on.

Heres to your second week.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

We've seen the lake visible shrink over the months since June when we first saw the house so I'm glad that we're getting a bit of rain, in a way. We have one torch but I'd like a couple more strategically placed around the house. In the meantime, the light of our mobile phones will guide us towards it if necessary.

We'll have to see how the post thing goes. I suppose we could have a PO box at the Correos in Iznajar if it doesn't work out for us.





> Radio Iznajar regularly advertises the stuff that the ayuntamiento are laying on.


I keep an eye on the Ayuntamiento's Facebook page and have an app from them on my phone called Iznajar En Tu Mano. The wonders of modern technology! I also belong to various Facebook groups based in the area, including a walking group. Communication in the area seems to be very good!



> Heres to your second week.


Thank you!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Navas said:


> First experiences...
> 
> We moved into our house near Iznajar a week ago (although I'm currently back in the UK for a few days) and so far, even though getting things set up has been exhausting, we have loved every minute of it. When we arrived last Sunday, the previous owner had left the bed made up for us and a bottle of cava in the fridge. Such a thoughtful thing to do! An hour or so after our arrival, a friend of mine who lives close by dropped in with a bag of goodies, including essentials like milk, bread, beer, local honey, wine and beer. One of our neighbours gave us some firelighters so we could light one of the wood burners.
> 
> ...


Sounds good Navas, it really does.
As Olive farmer says, "Here's to the second week"!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

What a lovely welcome you had. Doing everything you need to get set up initially is always exhausting but exhilarating too, I'm glad you are enjoying it.

With regard to the horse, it sounds very like the man is schooling the horse in the Spanish equivalent of dressage, which is called doma here. As the horse gets more experienced you will probably see him putting it through the range of paces and different movements such as figures of eight and pasajes. I love to watch it.


https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doma_clásica


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Great first week, 12 months ago we were doing the same thing , looks like you are getting organised , Enjoy ;-)


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> What a lovely welcome you had. Doing everything you need to get set up initially is always exhausting but exhilarating too, I'm glad you are enjoying it.
> 
> With regard to the horse, it sounds very like the man is schooling the horse in the Spanish equivalent of dressage, which is called doma here. As the horse gets more experienced you will probably see him putting it through the range of paces and different movements such as figures of eight and pasajes. I love to watch it.
> 
> ...


I did wonder if it was something like that but I was puzzled by the fact that I can only see a circle - no other visible patterns in the earth, no figures of eight etc. Maybe he goes somewhere else to do that! It was fascinating to watch and great to have it virtually on our doorstep!

I hear they have a matanza across the road too, but we won't be there to experience it this year.


----------



## malvernmrs (9 mo ago)

Navas said:


> First experiences...
> 
> We moved into our house near Iznajar a week ago (although I'm currently back in the UK for a few days) and so far, even though getting things set up has been exhausting, we have loved every minute of it. When we arrived last Sunday, the previous owner had left the bed made up for us and a bottle of cava in the fridge. Such a thoughtful thing to do! An hour or so after our arrival, a friend of mine who lives close by dropped in with a bag of goodies, including essentials like milk, bread, beer, local honey, wine and beer. One of our neighbours gave us some firelighters so we could light one of the wood burners.
> 
> ...


Hello there.
I am new to this forum, but would welcome thoughts, tips and other useful information that you have gained from your experiences. 
My husband and I (58 & 55 respectively), currently have an apartment in Estapona, but having enjoyed wonderful 'holiday experiences' for 7 years, have decided that we would like to make the permanent move to Spain. 
We have been researching for around 12 months, and after a tussle between Huelva/Cadiz & the Malaga lakes - The lakes won hands down!
We are spending a few days in Iznajar next week to get a better feel, and have a few properties lined up to view....... any assistance or advice you can offer will be thoroughly appreciated.
Tracey x


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

malvernmrs said:


> Hello there.
> I am new to this forum, but would welcome thoughts, tips and other useful information that you have gained from your experiences.
> My husband and I (58 & 55 respectively), currently have an apartment in Estapona, but having enjoyed wonderful 'holiday experiences' for 7 years, have decided that we would like to make the permanent move to Spain.
> We have been researching for around 12 months, and after a tussle between Huelva/Cadiz & the Malaga lakes - The lakes won hands down!
> ...


Firstly, if you are a UK passport holder, have you looked into the Visa requirements for moving over to Spain permanently? 

Steve


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

malvernmrs said:


> Hello there.
> I am new to this forum, but would welcome thoughts, tips and other useful information that you have gained from your experiences.
> My husband and I (58 & 55 respectively), currently have an apartment in Estapona, but having enjoyed wonderful 'holiday experiences' for 7 years, have decided that we would like to make the permanent move to Spain.
> We have been researching for around 12 months, and after a tussle between Huelva/Cadiz & the Malaga lakes - The lakes won hands down!
> ...


When viewing properties please make sure everything is legal before you sign on the dotted line. It’s important with a rural property as it’s very difficult/impossible (depending on its situation) to get permission to build/change anything, and impossible to extend the footprint of a house. Make sure the house already has everything you need. It’s a wonderful area with a good mix of Spanish and immigrants. The lake is a beautiful asset. There is a boat yard by the beach so if you enjoy sailing, you can park your boat there for a reasonable fee. I would offer to meet up with you but my husband currently has Covid (a few more days to isolate). Contact me privately if you want a further chat. 
Oh, and make sure you qualify for a visa before anything else. Good luck with your search! It really is a fabulous area to live.


----------

